# Body Temperature & Non Vegetarian Food



## nkira (Mar 6, 2009)

I was just wondering if there is any link between Body Temperature & Non Vegetarian Food. Reason being my mom is continuously telling me to eat less non veg food (specifically chicken & lamb meat) as she says it may cause prickly heat rashes in summer....& mind you summer in INDIA is very hot, around 45 Deg C. Also as summer starts peaking my feet soles always suffer from burning sensation, even when the A/c is on full blast I cant sleep because of burning of feet sole.

So far i have found very little info regarding this....

Source :- Kriya Yoga - FAQ
"1. Food shall be Satvik (pure) in nature. It should be easily digestible. Non-vegetarian food requires more effort from digestive system and hence it increases the body temperature, rate of metabolism. This would create uneasiness towards practice and practice will not give any fruitful results." 

Any thoughts?


----------

